
The New Tech Totalitarianism – when companies know too much - chippy
https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2019/02/new-tech-totalitarianism
======
mark_l_watson
I just checked out the book “The Age of Surveillance” that is discussed in the
article. The author is emeritus professor at the Harvard Business School and
works at the Batemen Center.

I ran across this book recently (it was just published) but decided not to buy
it because I basically agree with her (the author’s premises). According to
the reviews she does provide ‘actionable’ material so I might read it.

I get some real value from Google and Twitter, so I use them, but with some
care, mostly in Firefox containers. This book might help friends and family
who don’t care about privacy have second thoughts but they probably wouldn’t
read the book if I gave them a copy.

